# Flyers for handyman services!



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am looking at putting out flyers for handyman services, I am thinking about offering rotten wood replacement, door and window replacement, trim carpenty, and small cabinet projects. Do this flyer sounds good or I need to stick to basic services?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't forget a call to action line!


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

*Why limit yourself?*

The way I do flyers is to list everything we do with package pricing and lots of special offers with a time limit for urgency and definitely a call to action. 

I think limiting projects you mention specifically is a mistake.

The customer ALWAYS says "oh.... you do also do balkety blank" when they are looking at our flyer. 

For some reason they do not realize our capabilities unless we specifically bring it to their attention everything we do.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

The sooner you put out this one, the next one will be better. 

These things are a work in progress. You'll learn and get better as you put new editions out.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CJ, Maybe there some ideas here:

http://www.stocklayouts.com/Templates/Flyer-Ads/Handyman-Services-Flyer-Ad-Template-Design-CO0050701.aspx

http://www.layoutready.com/Microsoft-Word-Templates/Flyer-Ads/Home-Repair-Services-Flyer-Ad-Templates-GB0600701D.aspx

http://handymanserviceaz.com/checklist_flyer.html

http://dlfhandyman.com.au/flyer.php


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

griz said:


> CJ, Maybe there some ideas here:
> 
> http://www.stocklayouts.com/Templates/Flyer-Ads/Handyman-Services-Flyer-Ad-Template-Design-CO0050701.aspx
> 
> ...


Great link griz I think I might use there services.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the links guys.


----------

